# Cheap ($35) Traynor Guitar Mate Reverb



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

This has to be worth a shot:



https://maxsold.maxsold.com/auction/25558/item/amplifier-c-2436778?link=auctionbox


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Same Auction: https://maxsold.maxsold.com/auction/25558/item/conair-instrument-tube-tester-c-2436779/


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Current bid is $210, pickup Tottenham ON.
Auction ends nov11


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Boy, that escalated quickly. Still a good deal if you're in the area.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

What’re these worth? ~$500?


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Wootang said:


> What’re these worth? ~$500?











Traynor YGM-3 Guitar Mate Reverb 20-Watt 1x12" Guitar Combo 1970s | Reverb


This all-tube guitar amp was built by Canadian company, Traynor. The YGM-3 went through some cosmetic changes with varying grills and logos. This amp was later reissued by the re-started Traynor company. Years of Production: 1969 - 1979 Electronics:&nb...




reverb.com





Seems like $500-1000 if you believe reverb (and that's a big if...those may have have been sitting for a while). Also those look to be in better condition and presumably have been tested.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

